# Kelp4Less MKP and Extreme Blend ?



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi TheLawnForum family, 
Can you mix MKP and Extreme Blend from Kelp4Less together at the suggested rates and spray a Bermuda lawn ? (I was going to use Lazer Green Maker and my4sons sprayer) Or would one space it out as separate applications. Thank You


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

What is MKP?


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

0-52-34


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

brianuab said:


> 0-52-34


Did a soil test reveal you need that much phosporus? You can mix Extreme Blend with just about anything. If I am not mistaken the NPK analysis for Extreme Blend is 12-0-6.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

My soil test UGA showed two years ago that I was low on P and K. I noticed this past season that my root establishment and overall health of the Bermuda was questionable.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

brianuab said:


> My soil test UGA showed two years ago that I was low on P and K. I noticed this past season that my root establishment and overall health of the Bermuda was questionable.


Ok. I think you will be fine if you want to mix the 2 together. I have no experience using a backpack sprayer with the Kelp4Less products as I use a hose end. In addition, I mix a number of their products and agitate in a 5 gallon bucket with a drill and paint spiral mixing arm before spraying. Hope that helps. :thumbup:


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you @gpbrown60


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

brianuab said:


> Thank you @gpbrown60


Anytime!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

gpbrown60 said:


> brianuab said:
> 
> 
> > 0-52-34
> ...


At a tsp per gallon, would the nitrogen in the 12-0-6 have much of an effect on the lawn? There's not much an explanation on k4l on what type of nitrogen it is and what the effects would be on turf.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I do not think that a tsp per gallon of Extreme Blend will hurt anything applied by itself. Last summer I overused it as a weekly supplement and the turf got a little toasty. This year, I am applying every other week as a supplement and adding more humic, fulvic, and sea kelp to my mix. Learning on the fly using Kelp4Less products and pretty much just throw er down and adjust as needed. :thumbup:


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Can you over do the applications?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

gpbrown60 said:


> I do not think that a tsp per gallon of Extreme Blend will hurt anything applied by itself. Last summer I overused it as a weekly supplement and the turf got a little toasty. This year, I am applying every other week as a supplement and adding more humic, fulvic, and sea kelp to my mix. Learning on the fly using Kelp4Less products and pretty much just throw er down and adjust as needed. :thumbup:


I'm doing the same. I've added the extreme blend as an adjunct to air8 and rgs apps. This way, I'm not burning through my gcf products so quickly.


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> gpbrown60 said:
> 
> 
> > brianuab said:
> ...


To get this 12-0-6 you will need to make it in concrete form. 1 lb per gallon will make it 12-0-6.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Wow, that's a lot of phosphorus. What rate does the soil test suggest for P and K? Are you applying that much phosphorus and potassium at one time or over a series of applications?


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Application done last night and I'm watering it in now.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------

